# A couple of days in New Orleans



## NGH (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi 
I am planning a trip to New Orleans with my family in April of this year.  I'll be taking my Olympus and probably one film camera.

Wondering if anyone has any tips for the city in terms of good places to shoot; i know there are probably hundreds but wanted to see if you guys are familiar and had some favorites.

I mostly shoot architecture and abstract but when travelling will throw in some street and landscapes - I'm more of a shoot what I see kinda guy rather than having specific genre.

Also I am trying to limit the amount of fuss with going through airport x-ray machines (CT Scanning is here now) and wondering if there is a recommended camera/film shop that I would likely pick up some rolls of film


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2020)

Bring your own film and ask for a hand check. Take the rolls out of the box and put them in a zip lock.


----------



## NGH (Jan 31, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Bring your own film and ask for a hand check. Take the rolls out of the box and put them in a zip lock.



Yes, I know I can do that and have in the past; just that travelling with a young family I want to minimize the impact my fetish has on them whilst we go through the already stressful security checkpoints.  So thought I'll just buy film there and then it is one less hassle


----------

